# Shortpay



## sachsenjens (7 September 2005)

Hallo,
Was passiert wenn man den Betrag von Shortpay bzw. von der eintreibergesellschaft Wapme nicht bezahlt??
Hat das schon mal einer getestet?
Hab keine Lust für was zu bezahlen wofür ich keine Dienstleistung bekommen habe.
Danke vorab. Jens


----------



## sascha (7 September 2005)

Zu diesem Thema gibt es bereits einen Thread. Daher hier Thema geschlossen.


----------

